# Tamron Announces the SP 85mm F/1.8 Di VC USD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2016)

```
<em>Ultimate correction of aberrations and excellent resolving power with balanced bokeh</em></p>
<p><strong>February 22, 2016, Commack, New York</strong> – Tamron, a leading manufacturer of optics for diverse applications, announces the launch of the SP 85mm F/1.8 Di VC USD (Model F016), the world’s first fast-aperture telephoto lens with VC (Vibration Compensation). Tamron’s acclaimed VC makes it possible to take handheld photographs in dim light or at night. The 85mm SP lens uses LD (Low Dispersion) and XLD (Extra Low Dispersion) glass elements in the optical design to minimize color fringing and to achieve sharp and clear image quality with high-fidelity color. It also achieves attractive bokeh that draws attention to the image foreground subject. In addition, Moisture-Resistant Construction has been added to prevent intrusion of moisture, and a highly durable Fluorine Coating has been applied to the top element surface to prevent condensation and repel smudge-causing substances. This new lens joins the 35mm F/1.8, 45mm F/1.8 and 90mm Macro in a lineup of SP series prime lenses that has been expanding since 2015. The lens will be on sale in the U.S. starting in April 2016 in Canon and Nikon mounts (the Sony<sup class="green">2</sup> mount to be launched at a later date). Pricing and delivery will be announced shortly.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</strong></p>
<p>1. The world’s first 85mm fast-aperture lens with image stabilization</p>
<p>Tamron’s VC image stabilization system enables handheld use in dim light without flash. Camera movement—often too minute to be perceptible to the photographer—is the leading cause of unpleasant photographs. In addition, newer DSLR cameras with higher resolution and higher pixel densities are even more susceptible to subtle camera shake. The VC System, Tamron’s time-proven Vibration Compensation, keeps the sharpness at hand, even in moody, dim light when shutter speeds tend to be longer.</p>
<p>2. Superior resolving power and attractive bokeh</p>
<p>Experienced optical design technique combined with LD and XLD lens elements have virtually eliminated on-axis and lateral chromatic aberrations that might otherwise appear as color fringing. In addition, by thoroughly reducing comatic aberrations (distortion of off-axis point source) and astigmatism, subjects that appear as a distinct point source will be captured as a distinct point source even at the edges and corners of the frame. Furthermore, optical simulations were thoroughly conducted, and the 85mm achieves natural bokeh— that dreamy, semi-focus blur that separates the portrait subject from the background with a snap.</p>
<p>3. Fluorine Coating and Moisture-Resistant Construction</p>
<p>Fluorine Coating technology developed for use in industrial optics applications has been adapted to photographic lenses. The water and oil repellant coating applied on the front element surface allows safe and easy removal of fingerprints, dirt and smudges. The coating also provides an enhanced level of durability, and will sustain its effectiveness for years. In addition, seals are located at the lens mount area and other critical locations to prevent infiltration of moisture and/or rain drops and provide Moisture-Resistant Construction. This feature provides an additional layer of protection when shooting outdoors under adverse weather conditions.</p>
<p>4. Sophisticated eBAND and BBAR coatings plus Advanced Anti-Reflection Technologies</p>
<p>Two highly developed lens coating technologies, eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) which uses nanotechnology, and BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection), combine to increase light transmission and to reduce flare and ghosting to imperceptible levels. Additional techniques are employed to prevent reflections inside the lens barrel so that the 85mm lens delivers high contrast, sharp and clear images worthy of a fixed focal lens. This lens clearly captures detailed tones even in the shadows.</p>
<p>5. Electromagnetic diaphragm system now used also for Nikon-mount lens</p>
<p>An electromagnetic diaphragm system, which has been a standard feature for Canon-mount lenses, is now employed in Nikon-mount lenses<sup class="green">3</sup>. More precise diaphragm and aperture control is possible because the diaphragm blades are driven and controlled by a motor through electronic pulse signals.</p>
<p>6. USD actuator maximized for fast and accurate focusing</p>
<p>Fast, quiet AF is achieved by employing a USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ring-type ultrasonic motor which enables remarkably precise focusing drive with high torque and responsiveness. Thanks to the absence of reduction gears in USD, there is no backlash and no unnecessary back-and-forth movement. The control software program for the USD actuator has been revised to provide substantially improved focusing speed and accuracy when using AF. In addition, Full-time Manual Focus override is available at any point during the autofocus operation for deliberately shifting focus without switching the AF-MF. Whether overriding the autofocus or focusing completely manually, the focusing ring turns smoothly and evenly.</p>
<p>7. Compatibility with TAMRON TAP-in ConsoleTM</p>
<p>Always as new as tomorrow: You can update firmware, customize autofocus positions and adjust the mechanical setup and preferences of the 85mm lens by simply attaching it to the TAMRON TAP-in Console and connecting it via USB to a personal computer. (The TAP-in Console is an optional accessory that will be released in March 24.)</p>
<p>8. Compatibility with Adobe and Silkypix software</p>
<p>Supplied with SILKYPIX Developer Studio 4.0, advanced editing software that features correction menus for various aberrations (lateral color, distortion, relative illumination) based on the optical design data of this specific lens. In addition, lens profile information has been supplied to Adobe Systems, Inc. to facilitate selecting the precise lens data required for more sophisticated adjustments in RAW processing when using Adobe Photoshop and Lightroom. Shooting RAW image files enables creation of more stringent and high-fidelity image quality.</p>
<p><strong>Design Concept</strong></p>
<p>The superior technology inside the Tamron 85mm is matched by advanced external ergonomic features under a design philosophy called “Human Touch.” Improvements include altering the geometric shape and resistance of the AF/MF and VC switches to deliver comfort with secured operational feedback, and enlarging the distance scale window to maximize visibility and legibility. Even the font style has been newly developed to enhance legibility as part of the overall product design.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-24854 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1000-Tamron-SP-085mm_1455880085.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1000-Tamron-SP-085mm_1455880085-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="1000-Tamron-SP-085mm_1455880085" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1000-Tamron-SP-085mm_1455880085-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/1000-Tamron-SP-085mm_1455880085-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-tap-in_console_nikon_mount_1455883949.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-tap-in_console_nikon_mount_1455883949-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="highres-tap-in_console_nikon_mount_1455883949" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-tap-in_console_nikon_mount_1455883949-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-tap-in_console_nikon_mount_1455883949-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-SP-85mm_1455880086.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-SP-85mm_1455880086-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="highres-Tamron-SP-85mm_1455880086" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-SP-85mm_1455880086-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/highres-Tamron-SP-85mm_1455880086-144x144.jpg 144w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## lucarubino (Feb 22, 2016)

"the world’s first fast-aperture lens with VC (Vibration Compensation)" ???
Never heard about Zeiss Batis 85mm 1.8 Stabilized lens?


----------



## timotheus (Feb 22, 2016)

lucarubino said:


> "the world’s first fast-aperture lens with VC (Vibration Compensation)" ???
> Never heard about Zeiss Batis 85mm 1.8 Stabilized lens?



True, although that's for mirrorless...this Tamron is the first for DSLR


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2016)

Almost the same weight and size as my 85 1.4... And probably more expensive than it!


----------



## melbournite (Feb 22, 2016)

Aesthetically pleasing, looks light weight, depending on image quality and price, maybe my first Tamron?


----------



## nhz (Feb 22, 2016)

noncho said:


> Almost the same weight and size as my 85 1.4... And probably more expensive than it!



Yes, is there an official confirmation of the weight? DPR says 700 gram which seems very heavy for a 1.8/85, especially given that the Batis 1.8/85 weights 475 gram (possibly these are the same designs, in which case I would expect the Tamron version for Canon/Nikon to be slightly lighter because of flangeback distance). Maybe that weight spec is simply wrong?


----------



## deletemyaccount (Feb 22, 2016)

I really wish there was more news from Canon instead of posted articles from third party. I probably will never buy 3rd party due to algorithms having to be backwards engineered.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 22, 2016)

camerabug said:


> I really wish there was more news from Canon instead of posted articles from third party. I probably will never buy 3rd party due to algorithms having to be backwards engineered.


I wish Canon decided to throw some lenses that are missing in your line, and renew some old lenses.
A short list:

EF-S 10mm F2.8
EF-S 15mm F2
EF-S 22mm F1.8
EF-S 30mm F1.4
EF-S 8-16mm F3.5-4.5
EF-S 15-50mm F2.8 IS (not changes size during zoom)
EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS ii
EF-S 50-135mm F2 IS (not changes size during zoom)
EF 20mm F2.8 ii
EF 24mm F1.4 L iii
EF 50mm F1.4 IS
EF 50mm F1.2 L ii (focusing faster)
EF 85mm F1.8 IS
EF 85mm F1.2 L iii (focusing faster)
EF 100mm F2 IS
EF 135mm F2 L IS
EF 24-200mm F3.5-5.6 IS
EF 70-300mm F4-5.6 IS ii


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 22, 2016)

lucarubino said:


> "the world’s first fast-aperture lens with VC (Vibration Compensation)" ???
> Never heard about Zeiss Batis 85mm 1.8 Stabilized lens?



It doesn't have "VC (Vibration Compensation)," it has "optical image stabilization."


----------



## noncho (Feb 22, 2016)

nhz said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Almost the same weight and size as my 85 1.4... And probably more expensive than it!
> ...



Yes, I saw the dimensions/weight in dpreview.
The Batis have less elements and it's for mirrorless (if that counts).


----------



## funkboy (Feb 22, 2016)

The presser doesn't state anywhere if this is a full-frame or APS-C-only lens. Presumably the lack of mention of APS-C means it's full-frame?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 22, 2016)

funkboy said:


> The presser doesn't state anywhere if this is a full-frame or APS-C-only lens. Presumably the lack of mention of APS-C means it's full-frame?


Yes, it is a lens for full frame, since there is no otherwise stipulated.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 22, 2016)

funkboy said:


> The presser doesn't state anywhere if this is a full-frame or APS-C-only lens. Presumably the lack of mention of APS-C means it's full-frame?



I wish all lens manufactures standardized on a naming nomenclature for FF and crop.

In Tamron case Di is FF and Dii is crop.


----------



## SebastianS (Feb 22, 2016)

This is what I have been waiting for. 
I wish Canon would do an IS BR 1.8/85, but if it has less CA then the horrible old Canon 1.8/85, I'm sold.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 22, 2016)

f/1.8 with image stabilization - my mind is running wild with all of the low light possibilities...


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> f/1.8 with image stabilization - my mind is running wild with all of the low light possibilities...


Then let's hope for a good price and a more than decent AF performance, mackguyver.
A blurred picture stays blurred even stabilized


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 22, 2016)

Have we seen any pricing, pre-order links yet?

Very curious to see what price this comes in at.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 22, 2016)

noncho said:


> Almost the same weight and size as my 85 1.4... And probably more expensive than it!



This has *VC*, image stabilisation. Without the VC, this would just be another lens and your point would be more valid.

I noticed from my shots that IS really starts to matter starting at medium telephoto, for static subjects, my pictures are sharper and I can use far lower ISO.

For freehand video, it is required at anything above 60mm, or it looks like you're filming an earthquake.


----------



## bereninga (Feb 22, 2016)

It's pretty heavy IMO. More than the 24-105mm. I wouldn't consider this lens for traveling, but it could be good for studios or photo shoots.


----------



## Etienne (Feb 22, 2016)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> camerabug said:
> 
> 
> > I really wish there was more news from Canon instead of posted articles from third party. I probably will never buy 3rd party due to algorithms having to be backwards engineered.
> ...



I like your list!


----------



## nhz (Feb 22, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Have we seen any pricing, pre-order links yet?
> 
> Very curious to see what price this comes in at.


One site mentioned the Japanese price equivalent to more than $ 1000. Haven't seen official EU/US prices yet.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 22, 2016)

Etienne said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > camerabug said:
> ...


I do not have deep knowledge of optics, but if Canon wanted to hire me, I'll take the wishes of photographers to the drawing boards. ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 22, 2016)

mackguyver said:


> f/1.8 with image stabilization - my mind is running wild with all of the low light possibilities...



Absolutely! The combination of large aperture and image stabilization is very natural from my point of view and extends the possibilities.
The only drawback for me is: it has only 1:7.2 max. reproduction ratio - I hoped for something like 1:3.5 or 1:4 like the 1.8 / 45 . In this department it is the same as the EF 2.0 100 and this is limiting as a walkaround-lens.

But ... if this lens has awesome IQ in terms of sharpness, microcontrast, good transition between focal plane and out of focus regions, near zero LOCAs ... maybe it will be my first stabilized lens. Shurely to extend low light possibilities!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2016)

Yummy, makes me wish this was a useful 'prime' focal length for me, but alas I'm not a portait photographer and I'm best served by my 70-200 f/2.8L IS II in this focal length already. :


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 22, 2016)

Although I would love an 85mm with a great maximum magnification ratio (this one is a bit above average, but in the zone), I think Tamron made the right choice (presuming AF speed is fast) in limiting the focus distance. I actually really love the versatility of the 45 VC (I'm using it more than I anticipated), but I wouldn't be happy with its focus speed in an 85mm.

I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 22, 2016)

nhz said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Have we seen any pricing, pre-order links yet?
> ...



Ouch, that is a tough price to swallow when the Canon 85 is a third of the price. I was hoping for the 500/600 dollar range. Hopefully when official prices are announced it is closer to $500 then $1k.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 22, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Although I would love an 85mm with a great maximum magnification ratio (this one is a bit above average, but in the zone), I think Tamron made the right choice (presuming AF speed is fast) in limiting the focus distance. I actually really love the versatility of the 45 VC (I'm using it more than I anticipated), but I wouldn't be happy with its focus speed in an 85mm.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.



Hopefully that is the case. The Canon 85 f/1.8 focuses about as fast as they get. I'd hate to gain in IQ only to lose out in focus speed or accuracy.


----------



## AlmostDecent (Feb 22, 2016)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Although I would love an 85mm with a great maximum magnification ratio (this one is a bit above average, but in the zone), I think Tamron made the right choice (presuming AF speed is fast) in limiting the focus distance. I actually really love the versatility of the 45 VC (I'm using it more than I anticipated), but I wouldn't be happy with its focus speed in an 85mm.
> 
> I'm looking forward to giving this one a spin.



The MTFs posted by Tamron suggest record level optics at f/1.8.

http://www.tamron.co.jp/en/lineup/f016/index.html


----------



## scyrene (Feb 22, 2016)

An intriguing lens. I really like the combination of wide aperture and image stabilisation. I found the 85L just a bit heavy to hold steady at 1/focal length, and although the wide aperture makes for fast shutter speeds in daylight, after dark/indoors, you can quickly start hitting acceptable ISO limits. Price will make all the difference...



mb66energy said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > f/1.8 with image stabilization - my mind is running wild with all of the low light possibilities...
> ...



Although it would impact the AF speed, a 12mm extension tube would make the maximum magnification much more reasonable. With the 85L it made a big difference - was a good ambient light food photography combination, for instance.


----------



## cookestudios (Feb 22, 2016)

nhz said:


> noncho said:
> 
> 
> > Almost the same weight and size as my 85 1.4... And probably more expensive than it!
> ...



Yes, from Tamron: 

for Canon 24.7 oz
for Nikon 23.3 oz


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 22, 2016)

I was able to compare the tamron 35/45mm at photo expo, indirectly to the sigma 20/24 1.4. The sigma lenses build quality FAR exceed the tamrons - at least in weight in feel.

That said, the images from the 45 looked _okay_ in terms of chromatic abbr, color, etc. IMHO Canon needs to replace their old 85- it has pretty severe abbr + fringing wide open. I used to love it, and considered it my first 'real' lens before the 24-105. I was forced to sell it, and it was simply too tight on crop.

Maybe this will fit the bill...maybe.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 22, 2016)

Medium telephoto lenses with IS/VC tend to be sharper than ones without, all else being equal.

Rolling shutter artefacts, the tearing and wonkyness during panning video..actually happens during stills too..it doesn't require moving subjects, .. your hands move the scene...because your hands shake, it reduces image quality and sharpness, VS / IS built into the lens compensates for this.

This is a different problem from the traditional problem of moving the whole sensor about generating a blurry image at low shutter speed, which VC / IS also fixes. This is about the curtain on the sensor causing rolling shutter when either a subject or the camera moves, it's a second problem VC / IS fixes.

Until DSLR start getting fancy global shutter sensors, this will become an increasingly relevant problem the more MP cameras have. Global shutters STILL generate blurry images at low shutter speed without IS, BUT...they no longer suffer from rolling shutter, which is why they generate sharper images. All expensive video cameras have global shutters.

I expect Leica to be one of the first to start incorporating Global Shutters, because they get their sensors from CMOSIS, they are world leading on global shutters.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Feb 22, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> lucarubino said:
> 
> 
> > "the world’s first fast-aperture lens with VC (Vibration Compensation)" ???
> ...



Thanks but once again I'm not interested in third party whatsoever.


----------



## Nininini (Feb 22, 2016)

camerabug said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > lucarubino said:
> ...



Can I assume it is because of the rather questionable record on AF?

This is really starting to become a problem for Sigma and Tamron, having pinsharp AF becomes more and more important the higher MP your camera has, people like to zoom in on images and any AF problems are readily apparent.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 22, 2016)

ashmadux said:


> I was able to compare the tamron 35/45mm at photo expo, indirectly to the sigma 20/24 1.4. The sigma lenses build quality FAR exceed the tamrons - at least in weight in feel.
> 
> That said, the images from the 45 looked _okay_ in terms of chromatic abbr, color, etc. IMHO Canon needs to replace their old 85- it has pretty severe abbr + fringing wide open. I used to love it, and considered it my first 'real' lens before the 24-105. I was forced to sell it, and it was simply too tight on crop.
> 
> Maybe this will fit the bill...maybe.



Interesting. If you are just basing that on the Sigma's being heavier, perhaps. But the Tamrons have an all metal construction along with weather sealing, and, in my experience, their build quality (at least of the new SP line) actually exceeds that of the Sigmas. I think I still slightly prefer the look of the ART series design.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Feb 22, 2016)

Nininini said:


> camerabug said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



I see a plethora of people posting about AF and third party. I'm unsure whether it's user error or the lens itself but I do know it's a hard road working with reverse engineering when Canon is for the most part short in providing algorithms.

I really would have liked a 85 1.4 I have heard many horror stories and it's in low light conditions lenses such as this really become a beacon. I'm sorry but I've never had an issue with a Canon lens whatsoever from 500 F4 to a 50 1.8. I just don't like gambling period, although, I do understand that there are lemons that need adjustment.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 23, 2016)

AlmostDecent said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > Although I would love an 85mm with a great maximum magnification ratio (this one is a bit above average, but in the zone), I think Tamron made the right choice (presuming AF speed is fast) in limiting the focus distance. I actually really love the versatility of the 45 VC (I'm using it more than I anticipated), but I wouldn't be happy with its focus speed in an 85mm.
> ...


Tamron's recent MTF claims have been quite reliable so this is quite promising. Looks similar to the Zeiss Sonnar T 135/2 and way better than the Canon 85/1.8. 








Here is Lensrentals' MTF comparison between the Zeiss 135/2 and the Canon 85/1.8:
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/MTF.aspx?Lens=924&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=106&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&CT=AVG


----------



## Nininini (Feb 23, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Tamron's recent MTF claims have been quite reliable so this is quite promising. Looks similar to the Zeiss Sonnar T 135/2 and way better than the Canon 85/1.8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MTF can not be compared across brands, they are only relevant within the same brand.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 23, 2016)

Nininini said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > Tamron's recent MTF claims have been quite reliable so this is quite promising. Looks similar to the Zeiss Sonnar T 135/2 and way better than the Canon 85/1.8.
> ...


For you viewing pleasure:


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Feb 23, 2016)

I will wait for Dustin Abbott to test this one and tell us how the autofocus works. A lens like this with inaccurate autofocus is about as useful as a brick.

I hope it works well, the press release says that "camera movement is the leading cause of unpleasant photographs."

If this lens can keep me from taking unpleasant photographs it will be a bargain at almost any price!


----------



## Nininini (Feb 23, 2016)

drmikeinpdx said:



> A lens like this with inaccurate autofocus is about as useful as a brick.



Pretty much, especially if your viewfinder isn't very large.

People keep saying to use manual focus.

Uhm, in the past they didn't have 24mp sensors, and the viewfinders of old 35mm cameras were very high quality. That is no longer the case.

Manual focus through the viewfinder works on the extreme high-end canon cameras that still have decent viewfinders, it doesn't work on cameras most people buy.


----------



## intuition (Feb 23, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...


You can't compare Tamron's prices in Japan with Canons prices in US. 
Canon EF 85 1.8 in Japan is around 410 USD.


----------



## intuition (Feb 23, 2016)

And BIC lists it at 890 USD equiv. in the Japanese market.
http://www.biccamera.com/bc/disp/CSfGoodsPage_001.jsp?GOODS_NO=3312192


----------



## bholliman (Feb 23, 2016)

I might consider this lens if hands-on testing proves it to be an significant optical upgrade over the venerable Canon EF 85mm f/1.8, its autofocus is at least good and the eventual street price in the US is closer to $500 than $1k. Looking forward to Dustin Abbott's review.


----------



## N2itiv (Feb 23, 2016)

I believe Sigma and Tamron had a big effect on Canon w/their longer zoom telephotos. I think Sigma Art lens also had a big impact on the quality improvements on Canon lenses. 
If this Tamron VC 85 gets good reviews especially where accurate autofocus in concerned, it should again have a big impact on Canon, Sigma, and maybe even Tokina at some point. This 85 1.8 VC lens came at the right place and time.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 24, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> nhz said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



Yes, but the Canon feels like a can of peas in the hand with no IS and a 1 year warranty, while the Tamron feels like nearly two cans of corn with VC (IS) and a six year warranty.

I own just one Tamron lens, but the build quality and weight of the SP line is very impressive to me.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 24, 2016)

drmikeinpdx said:


> I will wait for Dustin Abbott to test this one and tell us how the autofocus works. A lens like this with inaccurate autofocus is about as useful as a brick.
> 
> I hope it works well, the press release says that "camera movement is the leading cause of unpleasant photographs."
> 
> If this lens can keep me from taking unpleasant photographs it will be a bargain at almost any price!



I don't hold out much hope. I think my sister is ugly no matter what lens I use. The tech just hasn't advanced enough yet, though I have read that Sony is working on a top secret sensor to soften things up a bit. Something to do with automatic Vaseline sensor coating (AVSC) for when uglo-Americans are detected via their also secret uglorithms.


----------



## Luds34 (Feb 25, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...



Are you saying light weight is bad? I love the images my Sigma 35mm Art can produce. But there are days I pop on the old Canon 28mm f/1.8 and it feels like I just mounted a pancake lens weight wise. An almost liberating feel.

I'm not opposed to 3rd party and have used Tamron in the past. Currently I only own their 150-600, which speaking of weight, when extended to 600mm really puts some heavy glass fairly far out.


----------



## curby (Mar 3, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> Are you saying light weight is bad?



Of course it's bad. Light weight means poor build quality and durability. It's like Roger says:



> I usually laugh when people describe a lens as "built like a tank" because what I know is the lens they are describing has a thick, heavy outer metal shell filled with tiny delicate pieces that break and wear out with great frequency.



That's what he's saying, right?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 3, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > nhz said:
> ...


Preorder price is $749 USD - http://bhpho.to/21KGOFg


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Mar 13, 2016)

Dustin, I hope your pre-ordered one. I'm waiting for see what you think of this new lens before I buy one.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like an interesting lens, and if the 35mm f1.8 is anything to go by it should be very sharp to boot! But my Tamron 35 on the 6D gives terrible results with all the AF points except the center one.....

So yes Tamron is bringing out great lenses but the focusing seems to be a problem, as with all third party lenses...

There was some news a while ago that Canon wanted to buy Sigma but was turned down, perhaps they should look at Tamron instead...my 35mm f1.8 is a very very sharp lens!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

Luds34 said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Luds34 said:
> ...



I'm not saying light weight is bad at all. 

I just really like the feel of a heavy lens when I'm spending big bucks on it. That's one reason I like my Tamron 15-30 so much. Great lens too compared to the Canon alternative and the price difference. Certainly far less coma.

I hope you are having a fine day!


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

curby said:


> Luds34 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying light weight is bad?
> ...



I never said light weight is bad. I just prefer heavy. I live in a huge desert and sometimes have to carry for a good distance and stay out all day. A couple of pounds don't bother me. 

Once the torn tendons in my foot are fixed those treks will get even longer.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 16, 2016)

Ivan Muller said:


> Sounds like an interesting lens, and if the 35mm f1.8 is anything to go by it should be very sharp to boot! But my Tamron 35 on the 6D gives terrible results with all the AF points except the center one.....
> 
> So yes Tamron is bringing out great lenses but the focusing seems to be a problem, as with all third party lenses...
> 
> There was some news a while ago that Canon wanted to buy Sigma but was turned down, perhaps they should look at Tamron instead...my 35mm f1.8 is a very very sharp lens!



I think the SP line (recent releases) are very good. I only have the 15-35. It is very good at focus, but that might just be my copy.


----------

